# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  اذا كنت حصنولوجي ساعدني

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مساء الخير جميعا 
كيف الحال والاحوال والحاره والعيال 
المهم ....

سؤالي للحصنولوجين خاصه 
وبترجاكو ساعدوني شوي مش كثير لاني بعرفكو قدها ومش قددوووووود

المهم بنت خالتي معدلها بالتوجيهي 59
وبدها تقدم عندكو بالكليه فاذا سمحتو وتكرمتو
بدي منكو تسالو عندكو بالكليه يقبلو هالمعدل ولا لااااااااااا
وشو التخصصات وعلى حساب المكرمه ولا لااااا
ومتى التقديم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والله يعطيكو العافيه والي بساعدني
الو مني احلى عزيمه على وجبه بمستر ويبي اذا اسمه صح طبعا
 :Gbiggrin:

----------


## Sc®ipt

على ما اظن انه ادنى معدل للقبول بكل تخصصات البكالويوس هو 60
و على المكرمة اعتقد مستحيل
اللهم اذا سجلت دبلوم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هيا بدها دبلوم مو بكالوريس  :36 1 6[1]:

----------

